# Transposed Scores for Bass Clarinet



## Enthalpy

Hi everybody!

Here's, from J-S Bach's orchestral suite No 2, the *Badinerie, transposed for bass clarinet*, copyleft.
View attachment JSBach_Badinerie_Bassclarinet.pdf​
I chose the heights to limit the quick jumps between the registers, after only few hours on my uncle's bass clarinet long ago. Sounding B minor is only octaviated, to play together with existing scores. I can provide other heights.

The written range fits a soprano clarinet too. More overlapping between the registers helps on the bass.

Enjoy!
Marc Schaefer, aka Enthalpy


----------



## Enthalpy

*Joseph Achron's Hebrew Melody* is superb on a violin
josephachron.org​and as I made a transposition for the bassoon, I've adapted a few details for the *bass clarinet*, hi neighbours:
View attachment JAchron_HebraeischeMelodie_Bassklar_TmpB.pdf​
I suggest to hear violinists, to realize how freely they play the piece, and to save time not over-interpretating the tuplets in the Cadenza. Nice examples among others:
Francesca Dego - Jasha Heifetz​
Your opinion matters! Do you see mistakes in my transposition? Is everything reasonably playable? I suppressed the Ossia for the bassoon as I imagine all passages are easy on the bass clarinet.

This temporary version is expected to disappear as newer ones replace it. Check later messages then.

Marc Schaefer, aka Enthalpy


----------



## Enthalpy

Newer version of *Joseph Achron's Hebrew Melody*, transposed for a *bassoon or bass clarinet and piano*.

View attachment JAchron_HebrewMelody_BassoonBassclarPiano_TmpC.pdf
​The bassoon or bass clarinet score got minor improvements. The piano score is the original one and may still evolve a little bit.

Marc Schaefer, aka Enthalpy


----------



## Enthalpy

Hopefully last version of *Joseph Achron's Hebrew Melody*, transposed for a *bassoon or bass clarinet and piano*
View attachment 143576​An error in measure 76 is corrected. Please discard the older versions.

The piano voice is Achron's original.

I added breathe marks and breathe ossia as mere suggestions.

Marc Schaefer, aka Enthalpy


----------



## Enthalpy

Here's *Dinicu's Hora staccato* transposed for *bass clarinet or bassoon*. Fits a soprano clarinet too, and pages for the violin are joined.
View attachment 147908​
The original must be in the public domain in the EU. Elsewhere, please check, especially in the USA. My typing and transposition work is copyleft. Beware Heifetz made changes, a copyright on his version would still hold.

Record by G.Dinicu himself:
EHR1eZ23qCw​
Merry Christmas!
Marc Schaefer, aka Enthalpy


----------



## Enthalpy

Here are *J-S. Bach's Sinfonia and Largo*, transposed for the *bass clarinet*, copyleft:

View attachment JSBach_SinfoniaLargo_Bassclar.pdf
​
The sinfonia is a piece of the cantata BWV 156
O44cmwNAy0U at 5s​the largo of the harpsichord concerto BWV 1056
FXpxkAmo6is from 3'11s to 5'46s - yLBHK98KeiI at 5s​
A transposition for *cornetto or oboe*

View attachment JSBach_SinfoniaLargo_CornettoOboe.pdf
​and for *tárogató or saxophone*

View attachment JSBach_SinfoniaLargo_TarogatoSax.pdf
​a piston *cornet* could play the tárogató score.

Marc Schaefer, aka Enthalpy


----------



## Enthalpy

*Malinconia, by Eugène Ysaÿe*, is the second piece of the second sonata for violin solo. Beautiful, but badly difficult on one violin.
Ilya Kaler - Gidon Kremer - James Ehnes - Augustin Hadelich​
Split among two instruments, Malinconia becomes easy, so here it is for
*two bassoons*, or *two bass clarinets*, or *two oboe family members*.

View attachment 157699
​Expand to pdf with some archiver.

Ysaÿe's work in the public domain in the EU (but law isn't uniform here). Some websites suggest it is in the USA too, I have no opinion.

Marc Schaefer, aka Enthalpy


----------



## Enthalpy

*Erratum*: the second voice in Malinconia has no slur between the first and second bars.


----------



## Enthalpy

*Corrected version of Ysaÿe's Malinconia for reed duets*.

View attachment 163939
​


----------



## Enthalpy

An other performance of Ysaÿe's *Malinconia, by Régis Pasquier*. From him, I prefer the tempo that better fits "poco lento" to my opinion.
Malinconia by Régis Pasquier


----------

